# New puppy on the way!!!



## RatherBeFlying (Mar 22, 2008)

Our little guy was born April 1st, 2008!! Breeder told me Momma puppy had 3 girls 3 boys with a healthy delivery!

We're taking one of the boys in the next 8-10 weeks!!! My wife and I are so pumped!!!!!









(I think our 2 cats are going to be pissed.)


You also better believe I will have pictures soon!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Great news!!! You better get lots of sleep now as that pup will keep you on your toes!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

How EXCITING!!! These will be long weeks waiting for your new arrival. Congratulations! Now the name game will begin......


----------



## RatherBeFlying (Mar 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Diesel_and_LisaGreat news!!! You better get lots of sleep now as that pup will keep you on your toes!!


Looking forward to it.......kinda.











> Originally Posted By: ShellyGHow EXCITING!!! These will be long weeks waiting for your new arrival. Congratulations! Now the name game will begin......


We've named the little guy Meaka! 

Sounds like the pup will be ready June 1st. Very long to wait indeed! Leaves lots of time to shop for what will soon be the most spoiled dog in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Great news and also nice name.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!! Time flies so you'll have that little one in there with you in no time.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, great name! We have a female~Meeka!
I found the following on a web-site listing of german names and just decided to change the spelling slightly:

The Meaning Of Meika Is:
Your first name of Meika has given you a responsible, expressive, 
inspirational, and friendly personality. Expression comes naturally to you and you are rarely at a loss for words: in fact, you have to put forth effort at times to curb an over-active tongue. Self-confidence has made it easy for you to meet people and you are well-liked for your spontaneous, happy ways. You sincerely like people and do not often experience loneliness: your work and home-life are likely filled with association

Congratulations on the puppy and I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES!


----------



## RatherBeFlying (Mar 22, 2008)

Ha ha, cool. We may change the spelling to Mica so its more in the masculine form.


----------



## big_dawg_axle (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow, that's great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

That's awesome, Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics of him!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RatherBeFlyingHa ha, cool. We may change the spelling to Mica so its more in the masculine form.


Mica is my cats name. I love the way it looks spelled with an "H" (Micah) but every place i researched it was masculine and my kitty is a girl. Plus I was going more so in the direction of the mica stone rather than the biblical Micah.

either way, I love it! I'd name my kid that if i could, however this cat will likely be around another 15yrs.


----------

